# Duck Migration



## foxtim (Apr 9, 2010)

Folks
We are heading to ND (Bismark) for our annual duck hunt after thanksgiving. Just wanted to see if anybody has been seeing ducks and thoughts on the migration.
Thanks in advance
Fox


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

bring the ice fishing gear...


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Idk about as far west as Bismarck, but i travled to Bottineau, Rolla, Langdon, Cando, Devils Lake, Jamestown...basically the whole central part of the state this week for work. I came up from Brookings, SD thru Aberdeen, SD north into Nodak. Still quite a few birds around. But today saw ALOT of birds migrating south. Most of the smaller pot holes are froze. Looking at the weather, it's suppose to be getting colder....


----------



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

lots of divers near Ashly, ND


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Large Migration today, I was drivin around all day near the red, nearly crashed several times due to trying to check um all out.. Mostly geese but still lots of ducks when you really think of it... However I know a few birds are sticking..


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Been seeing lots of mallards.

Hope you find some when you get here.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

NDduckslayer said:


> lots of divers near Ashly, ND


I know where I'm going!!!


----------



## waterdog88 (Nov 4, 2010)

KYUSS said:


> NDduckslayer said:
> 
> 
> > lots of divers near Ashly, ND
> ...


Nothing new, they were there in the middle of October when I was there!


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

Major waterfowl movement occurred yesterday where I am located west of Bismarck. With high temperatures expected to be in the teens and lows below zero by early next week, I think only the hardinest mallards will remain if snow cover is absent. DSorry to report that it doesn't look promising.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Current temp 16... strong northenish wind all day... 1 degree tonight.. grand forks, nd... major migration all week long... lot and lots of geese, lots of ducks... lots meaning 10's of thousands of each that I've seen with my own eyes over the past few days.. I look out of my window traveling all day.. just as I am now.. and flocks are starting to diminish.. feelin emotional almost but there will still be some around until snow and very hard freeze... look for areas of open water for sure for some of this seasons final chances! Best of luck


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Not looking good at all, Winter is here I am afraid! Another week and this place will look like the Artic!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Get out the ice fishing gear. :thumb:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks NoDak for getting cold/frozen........birds are dumping into Nebraska like crazy the last few days. :thumb:

Alex


----------

